# How does Uber eats pay ?



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Full time it pays 20$ an hour , or 760$ for 37.5 hour week.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

MINUS COSTS !

If you are using a car, a vespa etc you have costs - dont forget that accelerated depreciation thingy.

So you appear to be working 7 days a week(with no penalty rates) , no holidays, no super, no long service leave, no sick leave. Something many would aspire to.

Prorate all of the above benefits that you dont get, plus vehicle runnings costs and then proudly tell the world what you think the ACTUAL hourly rate is

I'd say about half the national minimum wage of currently $18.93 per hour .
see: https://www.fairwork.gov.au/ArticleDocuments/723/Minimum-wages.pdf.aspx


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Id say 700 cleared.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> MINUS COSTS !
> 
> If you are using a car, a vespa etc you have costs - dont forget that accelerated depreciation thingy.
> 
> ...


Well that's almost the US federal minimum wage of USD7.25 (AUD10.48) an hour.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Vespa said:


> Id say 700 cleared.


Before income tax...

For this job, you need car insurance, rego, CTP, petrol, tyres, servicing, damage repairs, a fund for a replacement vehicle. It's not comparable to a job at Woolworths stacking shelves, but if you don't have any other options, it's ok.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

WestSydGuy said:


> Before income tax...
> 
> For this job, you need car insurance, rego, CTP, petrol, tyres, servicing, damage repairs, a fund for a replacement vehicle. It's not comparable to a job at Woolworths stacking shelves, but if you don't have any other options, it's ok.


Not for UE, you just need 5$ fuel and off you go.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Vespa said:


> Not for UE, you just need 5$ fuel and off you go.


You don't need to pay rego? Or replace tyres? Wow, good job :biggrin:


----------

